# Resistance bands



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Can anyone recommend good ones plz


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Someone in the market for some autoerotic asphyxiation...?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> Someone in the market for some autoerotic asphyxiation...?


 Yes Rex, yes, I am. :whistling:


----------



## naturalguy (Jan 21, 2016)

All good: http://www.myprotein.com/sports-equipment/myprotein-resistance-bands/10615601.html


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Yes Rex, yes, I am. :whistling:


 Crack on then. You don't get a helping hand when it's "auto".


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I use pullum bands for accommodating resistance. They sell those thinner mobility ones as well.


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for replys. Think il get the my protein ones


----------



## andyebs (Aug 14, 2013)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/6030501194/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

this is set of 5 bands and some attachments for not bad price free delivery


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have woody bands.


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

I have the gorilla strength ones. Door attachments, ankle attachments, varying resistance bands, handles, a nice little addition to my home gym. Good to attach a triceps rope too and do rope pulldowns. Band pull aparts are good for rear delts, they are pretty good


----------

